# This American Life looking for male expats who've experienced culture shock



## talfoo

Hi there,

I'm a producer for a radio show called This American Life. We're a radio show that combines journalism with storytelling, and we reach about 3.5 million people every week. Contrary to our name, we also often feature lives that are not, in fact, American. 

I am currently doing a story about male friendships and would love to find a story from an American expat in the UAE (or vice versa--a UAE expat in America) who encountered some culture shock in regards to male friendships and might have some personal stories about trying to adjust to new social mores--men holding hands, for example, or sharing about personal vulnerabilities. 

If anyone would be willing to chat with me or has a story to share, I'd love to hear it at [email protected] Thank you so much! Looking forward to hearing from you!


----------

